# Speed Delux Swap Meet Jun Chattanooga TN



## DB ReTodd (Jun 3, 2017)

This was brought to my attention, thought I would share since I didn't see it on here anywhere.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Free to set up? Is this the first one of these? All kinds of bikes?


----------



## DB ReTodd (Jun 5, 2017)

$5.00 per space. All types of bikes. Not sure if It's the first one or not. I'm going to sell a few things of mine. Should be a great turnout!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jun 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Free to set up? Is this the first one of these? All kinds of bikes?



Hello Shawn.......
Check out Speed Deluxe's Facebook page for more details....
The "vintage" stuff may be a limited crowd in my opinion. 
The spaces are somewhat limited to a tight 10'X10' 
I'll probably check it out ...... who knows......
It does appear to be 1st bicycle swap here (based on their ad)
My gut feeling is more classic road bikes and fixie stuff ..... I could be wrong (wouldn't be the 1st time)
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hello Shawn.......
> Check out Speed Deluxe's Facebook page for more details....
> The "vintage" stuff may be a limited crowd in my opinion.
> The spaces are somewhat limited to a tight 10'X10'
> ...




Hi Dave I do not do Facebook. Yea unless I had a good feeling that there was a t least a chance of some decent ballooner stuff showing up I'm not making the trek. Hopefully someone will post pics so we can see what its about. When people fail to post pics of an event it indicates to me it wasn't worthwhile. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jun 7, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Hi Dave I do not do Facebook. Yea unless I had a good feeling that there was a t least a chance of some decent ballooner stuff showing up I'm not making the trek. Hopefully someone will post pics so we can see what its about. When people fail to post pics of an event it indicates to me it wasn't worthwhile. V/r Shawn



Speed Deluxe is mostly a Custom Motorcycle shop from what I can tell. I believe a close friend of the owner is organizing the bicycle swap with about 20 spaces limited to 10'X10'  for $5.00 
I didn't see this until now on The CABE and not on RRB as far as I can tell. So I don't think the organizer is a forum member on either site. I'm not sure what to expect...... some times these type of meets are full of surprises
I'm unsure at this point of going. Might go to "shop" and scope it out. 
If the weather is nice I'll take a vintage cruiser out on the River Walk greenway While up there.....
Hendersonville NC sounds great 1 week later but I'll be out West on biz trip
If I go to Chatt I'll take pics. Cheers! CCR Dave


----------

